# Le Tour - Serial Numbers are weird. Help ID this bike



## speedmaster99

Just picked this up at a garage sale. The info on Le Tour serial numbers is a little bit complicated. 

Wondering if anyone can confirm that it's either a 1978 or 1982? Maybe later? Earlier? 

Serial# SD215707
Badge#1182


----------



## Metacortex

The frame serial indicates a frame built in April '82 (D2), the badge no. indicates a bike assembled on the 118th day of '82, which was Wed. April 28th, 1982. Catalog page for that year:


----------



## speedmaster99

Thank you! 
Was this during that brief window when they brought production back to Chicago?


----------



## Metacortex

It was originally thought that the Le Tour models were only built in Chicago in '79-'80, however I now believe this extended through '82. The Smyxxxxx serial number format was described in the following 1981 Schwinn Information Bulletin:


----------



## speedmaster99

So, this looks like it is a late 1982 Chicago built LeTour! Not that those are super rare, but it's not bad for $20!


----------



## twowheelpicker

this post does not explain why the vin are showing different date. I just got a Le Tour III and the vin is showing  1958. Does anyone have any answers on this?


----------



## Freqman1

twowheelpicker said:


> this post does not explain why the vin are showing different date. I just got a Le Tour III and the vin is showing  1958. Does anyone have any answers on this?



You need to do some research to familiarize yourself with the Schwinn numbering system. The post above provides a good quick reference. Your bike was not built in 1958. Post a pic of the bike and serial and I'm sure it can be accurately dated. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dale Alan

LeTour III will most likely be 1978.


----------



## Metacortex

twowheelpicker said:


> this post does not explain why the vin are showing different date. I just got a Le Tour III and the vin is showing  1958. Does anyone have any answers on this?




The answer is most likely that you used an online Schwinn serial number decoder that often provides incorrect results (e.g. SchwinnCruisers.com). The LeTour III was a 1978 only model. Post clear close-up pics of the frame serial number and the 4-digit number stamped in the headbadge, these numbers will indicate when the frame was stamped and when the bike was assembled. Here is the '78 catalog page:


----------



## Buttons

Can anyone help me figure out which model this one is?


----------



## GTs58

Buttons said:


> Can anyone help me figure out which model this one is?




Looks like a 1979 World Sport.


----------

